# Altums at Vaughan BA



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

I have not seen them for myself but the have about 20+ at about quarter size body for $20ea.
For those interested...go check them out.
Word of warning....make sure they have been quarantined and are not huddled in the corner with tails clamped. Ask if they can feed them even a little to see how active they are.

Best of luck,
...Ralph


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Altumnut said:


> I have not seen them for myself but the have about 20+ at about quarter size body for $20ea.
> For those interested...go check them out.
> Word of warning....make sure they have been quarantined and are not huddled in the corner with tails clamped. Ask if they can feed them even a little to see how active they are.
> 
> ...


I called Ron yesterday and he said that they are being treated with med and will not be ready until next week after Wednesday or so.
BTW, the ones from Whitby seems to be ok but most of the bigger ones about toonie size are all gone and not much left.
They also had 30+ dime size for only $6.99 but they all went to fishy heaven.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> I called Ron yesterday and he said that they are being treated with med and will not be ready until next week after Wednesday or so.
> BTW, the ones from Whitby seems to be ok but most of the bigger ones about toonie size are all gone and not much left.
> They also had 30+ dime size for only $6.99 but they all went to fishy heaven.


Vaughan also has the dime sized. Not sure on their status, but I was there on maybe Monday or Wednesday and they were alive, maybe 100 or so of them. There were two dead in the tank, but most of them looked reasonable (or at least not in dire straights).


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Out of curiousity, how can you distinguish a altum from a regular angel?


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Out of curiousity, how can you distinguish a altum from a regular angel?


Adult altums are extremely tall; they also have very thick bars on the body, and a unique shaped snout. Adult altums also have quite a good sized hump on the head.

Altum VS. Scalare VS. Leopoldi

its confusing because Scalare is so variable, and because so many images online are incorrectly labled! Combine that with the fact that 'peruvian altums' are actually scalare, and its just a mess. The scalare there is a peruvian; I think the most handsome scalare's personally.


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

acropora1981 said:


> Adult altums are extremely tall; they also have very thick bars on the body, and a unique shape. Adult altums also have quite a good sized hump on the head.
> 
> Altum VS. Scalare VS. Leopoldi


In addition to acropora1981 post here's another link.
http://www.tropicalfishandaquariums.com/Angelfish/Altum.asp

...Ralph


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

If you buy ANY angels (or rams, livebearers, Discus or apistos) from Big Al's Vaughan be absolutely sure you check the vents of every fish in the tank you are buying from. Look for sunken in bellies and fish hanging near the bottom that appear otherwise ok. That store has RAMPANT camallanus running through it and the aforementioned fish are especially sensitive to it.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I was there yesterday to get my rasboras the angels looked pretty good but all they had were all males. They didnt look like true altums


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

With Angels only quarter or dime size how can you tell male from female?


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

bob123 said:


> With Angels only quarter or dime size how can you tell male from female?


They are basically not sexually dimorphic at that age. So...you can't really tell!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe I was looking at the wrong ones I didnt see any little one just bigger size.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Maybe I was looking at the wrong ones I didnt see any little one just bigger size.


The lil' ones are hard to find; Go into fish room, and on the right side of the 'plant waterfall' there is a bank of tanks containing mostly livebearers. On the bottom of that bank, in the middle there are (were?) about 100 dime sized Altums.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I almost want to invest in a few, but I'm not a huge fan of angels and would actually have no where to put them long term.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

acropora1981 said:


> The lil' ones are hard to find; Go into fish room, and on the right side of the 'plant waterfall' there is a bank of tanks containing mostly livebearers. On the bottom of that bank, in the middle there are (were?) about 100 dime sized Altums.


These 100 dime sized Altums all when to the fishy heaven to meet up with the 30+ dime sized Altums from Whitby BA that went there last week


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm not terribly surprised; dime sized altums are probably a lot more sensitive than juveniles or adults. 

Thats why I just looked, and went on my way...


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

How big do these specific ones get? I'm wondering how deep a tank they need.

Lee


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

acropora1981 said:


> I'm not terribly surprised; dime sized altums are probably a lot more sensitive than juveniles or adults.
> 
> Thats why I just looked, and went on my way...


Actually....dime sized Altums will ship better and tolerate different water conditions better than larger Altums. You have to keep in mind that these are wild caught and very young Altums have spent less time in the wild compared to larger ones which will go through more of a change that makes them harder to acclimatize in our aquariums.
Not a scientific explaination but has worked for me.

...Ralph


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Altumnut said:


> Actually....dime sized Altums will ship better and tolerate different water conditions better than larger Altums. You have to keep in mind that these are wild caught and very young Altums have spent less time in the wild compared to larger ones which will go through more of a change that makes them harder to acclimatize in our aquariums.
> Not a scientific explaination but has worked for me.
> 
> ...Ralph


Completely disagree; long term, yes they will be hardier if they make it. However, short term, they are extremely small and small changes make big impacts on small bodies. Harder to maintain equilibrium.


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

acropora1981 said:


> Completely disagree; long term, yes they will be hardier if they make it. However, short term, they are extremely small and small changes make big impacts on small bodies. Harder to maintain equilibrium.


This is your opinion.
I have 99% success rate with dime to quarter size altums.
Here is a link you may want to review from the best of the best world wide.
http://www.finarama.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1813
That is my 2 cents,
...Ralph


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Altumnut said:


> This is your opinion.
> I have 99% success rate with dime to quarter size altums.
> Here is a link you may want to review from the best of the best world wide.
> http://www.finarama.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1813
> ...


thats cool man


----------



## kai sky (Aug 22, 2010)

I usually skip buying delicate fish from stores that use a central filter system.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

kai sky said:


> I usually skip buying delicate fish from stores that use a central filter system.


Welcome Kai!

I feel exactly the same way. Central may be more effecient and less work, but its a bitch to keep diseases controlled. In fact, I'd say its damn near impossible.

If I had a store, I'd do central for marine invertebrates and I'd do central for live plants. But heeeells naw would I do it for fish. It creates way more headaches than it solves.


----------

